# Home invasion gone wrong!



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 29, 2009)

Apparently some armed home invaders in Arizona got more than they bargained for! 







Perhaps, however, the homeowner should have cooperated......maybe these guys only wanted his money.


----------



## Guardian (Mar 29, 2009)

Sarcasm does not befit you Sgt Mac LOL.

Now, let me say this, something is not right there, they all of a sudden just pull up in that drive (nice car by the way) and all jump out with various weapons and run into the garage  and open fire and the home owner opens fire back right away like he was waiting for them to come or something.

This to me and I could be wrong, looks like some type of gang/drug connection thing gone wrong and only due to the circumstances surrounding the incident, not your typical let's just drive up and rob this house scenario in broad daylight.


----------



## grydth (Mar 29, 2009)

Watching that go down, I share Guardian's suspicions. Looks like a planned hit... that the target somehow knew was coming.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 29, 2009)

It isn't all that uncommon for a licensed gun permit holder to be armed at home either, I wouldn't jump to conclusions. I've the .45 at my side right now and I live in ****in' Mayberry..

In either case , a glass raised to a failed mission.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 29, 2009)

grydth said:


> Watching that go down, I share Guardian's suspicions. Looks like a planned hit... that the target somehow knew was coming.


I too share that suspicion. Doesn't look like a ROBBERY... more like an attempted hit that was repelled by fierce opposition. Likely there were more than one armed defender. 
Also kinda funny that the news crew didn't clip off at the end of the story... you see long shots of the driveway then you see what LOOKS like the same car coming back into the driveway... or was that a loop in the tape? 

*sniff* smelling seafood *


----------



## searcher (Mar 29, 2009)

Andy has a very good point.    I am armed right now and I tend to be pretty fast on the draw.    The amount of time they took to get out and start shooting was longer then it appeared, so thedefender could easily draw and shoot back.    The problem I see is that none of the defenders were shot down.    The defender needs to spend more time at the range.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 29, 2009)

Some people keep guns hidden around the house. So the owner could have grabbed one quickly. And who knows the defenders might have been working right near their weapons (if they were not packing.)

Also I didn't see a shotgun blast, so I suspect it was pistol fire. Yes the defenders need some more range time.

Deaf


----------



## chinto (Mar 29, 2009)

hmm to bad he did not kill at least one of the attackers!  In my state such a homicide is black letter law justified !!  personally even if it was not i would resist!  Home invasion types often kill their victims!  so assume if they enter armed when you are home.. or unarmed its your life or theirs!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 30, 2009)

Guardian said:


> Sarcasm does not befit you Sgt Mac LOL.
> 
> Now, let me say this, something is not right there, they all of a sudden just pull up in that drive (nice car by the way) and all jump out with various weapons and run into the garage  and open fire and the home owner opens fire back right away like he was waiting for them to come or something.
> 
> This to me and I could be wrong, looks like some type of gang/drug connection thing gone wrong and only due to the circumstances surrounding the incident, not your typical let's just drive up and rob this house scenario in broad daylight.


 It's certainly a possibility.....and one I considered......especially given the fact that the homeowner did not comment on the situation......whatever the reason, he's DAMN lucky to have been armed.

The lesson remains the same.......his preparedness, regardless of the reason, is probably the only reason he's alive!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Perhaps, however, the homeowner should have cooperated......maybe these guys only wanted his money.



If they're going to a McDonald's, I think it's a reasonable guess that what they want is the money.

If it's in your home, there's more cause for concern--about why they're there, how long they want to remain there, and whether help will be forthcoming. I'd be more likely to use physical force at my home than in a restaurant or convenience store.


----------



## GBlues (Mar 30, 2009)

Another factor also is my aunt lives in tucson, and about a month ago, she was telling me they are having huge problem with home invasions down there. So the guy may have just been prepared, for the worst. It happens alot down there I guess. Either way, guy did the right thing. Otherwise he'd of been dead more than likely.


----------



## dnovice (Mar 30, 2009)

looks like a hit.


----------



## Guardian (Mar 30, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> It's certainly a possibility.....and one I considered......especially given the fact that the homeowner did not comment on the situation......whatever the reason, he's DAMN lucky to have been armed.
> 
> The lesson remains the same.......his preparedness, regardless of the reason, is probably the only reason he's alive!


 
I agree Sgt Mac, the lesson was still valid.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 31, 2009)

arnisador said:


> If they're going to a McDonald's, I think it's a reasonable guess that what they want is the money.
> 
> If it's in your home, there's more cause for concern--about why they're there, how long they want to remain there, and whether help will be forthcoming. I'd be more likely to use physical force at my home than in a restaurant or convenience store.


 Rather arbitrary distinction when it comes to robbery, don't you think?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2009)

No. If someone's goal is to get money quickly, are they equally likely to enter a McD's as a residential home? If someone's goal is to hurt someone, are they equally likely to enter a McD's as a residential home?


----------



## kyosa (Mar 31, 2009)

Definetely looks like a hit to me-it is possible the homeowner was able to return fire that quickly but he would have to be one vigilant dude (or lucky)


----------



## Brian S (Apr 1, 2009)

arnisador said:


> No. If someone's goal is to get money quickly, are they equally likely to enter a McD's as a residential home? If someone's goal is to hurt someone, are they equally likely to enter a McD's as a residential home?


 
I'm not going to ask questions when someone points a gun no matter where I am.


----------



## bowser666 (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like Drug/Gang related scum and their activities. SO sad.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 2, 2009)

arnisador said:


> No. If someone's goal is to get money quickly, are they equally likely to enter a McD's as a residential home? If someone's goal is to hurt someone, are they equally likely to enter a McD's as a residential home?


 Depends on if they are specialists in home invasion or business robbery.

There's a lot of assumptions present in your theory that I don't think bear out in the real world.  How many mass-murderers picked restaurants as the scene of their shooting sprees?  

Again, reality trumps theory all day long.

Here's all you know if you find yourself in that situation.....there's a man with a gun, and you have fractions of seconds to make a decision.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 2, 2009)

Brian S said:


> I'm not going to ask questions when someone points a gun no matter where I am.



Smart man.......i'm not sure thinking 'I'm in Burger King, versus home, so i'm safe' is a great idea.


----------



## breeno (Apr 2, 2009)

bowser666 said:


> Looks like Drug/Gang related scum and their activities. SO sad.



Not always the case, I know people who have done the slightest thing, nothin scummy at all, and have been threatened by gangs that they will come to the house. The people I have known have then become paranoid to extent they keep a gun on them at all times.

Could of just been paranoia.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 2, 2009)

breeno said:


> Not always the case, I know people who have done the slightest thing, nothin scummy at all, and have been threatened by gangs that they will come to the house. The people I have known have then become paranoid to extent they keep a gun on them at all times.
> 
> Could of just been paranoia.


 Certainly could have been.


----------

